# Okuma Solaris Rods



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Hey guys, I know we're headed into the off seasons but I wanted to see if anyone was interested in getting Okuma Solaris rods? We need a few people to be interested before this deal can work out so I just wanted to ask. I hope this is okay with the moderators  

Okuma Solaris Surf IM6 Graphite Rods with Cork Tape Grips

Model Length Action Line Lure Wt. Pcs. Price 
SS-S-1002MH-1 10'0" MH 20-40 3-8 2 $63
SS-S-1202MH-1 12'0" MH 20-40 3-8 2 $68

It's not a huge savings but it's $10-15 less than the best prices I've found online. Let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Wrong Way,*

How many people do you need to get for this deal? If you can put it together I'll take a 12" Solaris spinner and maybe a 10". Keep me posted, thats $40 cheaper then the stores in the area.....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I may be tempted to take one of the 10ft rods. Are there any other fees involved, shipping, taxes, etc.?


----------



## DannyD (Nov 19, 2003)

Wrong way....that sounds just like the type of pole im looking for!!!!! send me a PM with some more info on em and you may have a buyer

---thanks a bunch


----------



## Russ L (Nov 4, 2003)

If shipping to FL is possible I'd be interested. Why do some sites list the 12' rod part # as SLSS-1202MH1? Are they the same as the SSS model or an earlier version. Russ L.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a friend that I think would be interested in the 12'.

Let me know. I can pick up in the Annap or Balt area.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I would be interested in at least 1 10ft rod. Let us know more details when you can.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

It seems like we have a lot of interest and I found out a little more info on shipping. Shipping is from Louisiana and it's $15 for the first rod and $2 for an addition one. It can be shipped pretty much anywhere in the U.S. Some of you who live close together or are friends may opt to ship them to one location and meet up and exchange rods to save on shipping cost. The shipping rate is good up to 3-4 rods. If it's more than 3-4 rods, the box size will have to change and shipping will be adjusted accordingly. 

If you are still interested, please post how many rods and what length rod you want. I believe Okuma Solaris rods range from 7'6" to 12'. Also add your email address and I will draft an order summary and get you some email confirmation before the final orders. 

For example:
1 - 10' Surf Spinning (SS-S-1002MH-1)
1 - 12' Surf Spinning (SS-S-1202MH-1)

[email protected]


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Ill take a 12' spinner*

Hey wrong way,


put me down for a 12' SPINNER. Hey Hat, FL, Anthony, maybe we can go in together to save on the shipping costs. If not then WW PM me with the info so i can get the money out.


MC


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Master Caster, that's a great idea for you guys to get together and save on shipping. That way shipping might be only a few bucks if divided amongst your group. If you guys can send me a PM to confirm your selection(s) along with your email address, it would be great. I will hold off from submitting the final order until Monday to allow others to get in on this group buy. So far, this is what I gather from your posts but will need confirmation.

WW: 1-10', 1-12' both spinning
Hat: 1-10', 1-12' both spinning
Anthony: 1-10' spinning?
DannyD: need selection
Russ L: 1-12'??
jedi_angler: 1-12'??
FL Fisherman: 1-10' spinning?
MC: 1-12' spinning

I will check if the seller is accepting Paypal as a payment method. Once the order is submitted, I will have the seller contact you by email and request payment and shipping info. Those of you who want to ship to one location, please designate the person who it will be shipped to. It might be a good idea just to have that person submit "one" order for your group to eliminate any confusion. If you have any questions, post them or PM me. I will let you all know if there is any new information passed along to me. Thanks for participating guys.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Wrong Way,
Is it only the 10 & 12 footers that are on sale? I was wondering if there were any other sizes that were on sale. I would rather get a 9 footer but could "live" with a 10 footer. Thanks for finding this great deal for us.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Anthony, you can order which ever rod suits you best. I will ask for a quote on your 9' Solaris rod. If anyone else has a request, please post it and I will get back to you. I plan to get a final order list together and submit it by Monday. If you or someone you know is interested, have them post it on here (a model number with description will help a lot). I will need a final confirmation on everyone making a purchase by Monday. The turn around time for shipping will be roughly 1 week from Monday at the earliest due to the holidays. Paypal is accepted for those of you who are inquiring. Many thanks to those participating and making this all possible.


----------



## Russ L (Nov 4, 2003)

*Casting Model*

Hi WW,

Do you know if the new 12' casting models are available?:
SS-C-1202MH-1. Russ


----------



## Paduan_Angler (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm the friend jedi_angler speaks of...

Put me down for one 12' spinning rod

1 - 12' Surf Spinning (SS-S-1202MH-1)


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Anthony, the 9' Solaris is $59.

Russ, it appears that they don't carry the Solaris casting model rods in the 12' but I will have him contact the distributors to 100% confirm this.

Paduan_Angler, glad you could get in on this. Can you PM me your email address? Thanks


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok, I will take 2- 9ft spinning rods. My christmas present to myself I believe Anthony and a few of us are going to get together and have em shipped to the same address. What is the max # of rods you said could be shipped at that price? 3 or 4?? I will send you a pm with my email address.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't know they made a 9' Solaris. I'd be interested if indeed they do make one. I have the 8 and 12 already. Thanks


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

FL Fisherman, I got you down for 2 Solaris 9' rods. If you guys want to arrange for them to ship to one person, please let me know how you will organize it and if someone from your group plans to put in the order as one big order. If there are more than 3-4 rods in a package, shipping will be adjusted accordingly but I'm pretty sure it will still be a cost saving method.

poleant, Okuma does make a 9' Solaris rod. With this group buy, any model spinning rods can be purchased. If you decide to get one, please PM me your info. If you need more info on the rods, check out 

http://www.okumafishing.com/products/rods/solaris/solaris.htm


----------



## mr_ralphjr (Aug 7, 2003)

*Solaris Rods*

Hey WW MCs dad here. I would like to get a 12' and a 10' solaris. MC said he had talked to you already so we will be ordering together. There will probably be others that we can join with so as to get a little easement on the shipping. PM me on the possibilities of getting in on this. TIGHTLINES


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Actual Wholesale price on those rods*

On the Okuma Solaris ss-s-ss1002mh he's selling it for a little over ten dollars dealer cost and the 1202 he's selling it for 11 over cost. It's not a package deal, just using it for marketing. Plus, his shipping is high so there is profit there too. Just thought you would like to know the actual truth about the pricing. The prices I quoted are from a fall 2003 catalog, so it can't be said that I am using an outdated book.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Baran013, I understand where you're coming from but I'm sure any business would not sell anything for dealer cost since they incur overhead cost as well. They have to factor in shipping from their distributors and the man hours to get the orders processed. If they do not include any type of profit for the products they sell, they will not be in business for long. This is the best deal "I've" seen for these rods and I wanted to introduce it to the few board members who wanted to save a little money. I'm sure if you sold these rods at cost everyone would be buying them from you. I know these prices won't impress everyone but from the interest of this thread, it's giving some of us a bargain. If you can provide these rods at a dealer cost, please let us know.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*There are many items that I could provide*

But, I respect sand flea and will not use his forum as a basis for pawning off a multitude of items. I have access to just about any rod and reel on the market, but won't use the site for personal gain. It wasn't put together for that purpose. Well that's my two cents.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I too have respect for sand flea and what he has done for this community. He's provided us with a great site to share our fishing knowledge bringing many fishermen together from far and wide and I did mention to the moderators in my post that if this is deemed unfit for the boards, please removed it as needed. I hope everyone that reads this post does not feel offended. I just stumbled on this deal and wanted to share it with others that maybe interested. I mean no disrepect when I say this but why do you have so much grief regarding this thread if the moderators are okay with it?


----------



## wwayne (Nov 5, 2003)

I would like to buy the 12' spinner but I live in San Diego. How much is shipping out to the left coast?


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Share or Profit*

nm.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*What's the big deal* if someone makes a few bucks?????

I think the idea of friends pooling an order, to get a good price, and save on shipping, is a wonderful idea.

*And more to the Point* I think that this kind of information is of interest to all of us, and is as approprate as info on where to fish, or what bait works best.

It's not hard to find better deals on "case lot" quantities, but nobody's going to sell individual rods at any better prices.

No matter which vendor you use, you're going to pay a premium to ship a package that's over 5' long.

The change left from $15 won't buy you a cup of coffee.

If the seller is willing to combine multiple rods, for a slight additional shipping fee, you're getting as good a deal as can be expected.

*If someone makes a few bucks in the deal, more power to him.*


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Here's a list of those I need order confirmation from along with your email addresses:

*Hat80
Anthony
DannyD
poleant
wwayne* 

*Master Caster* and/or *mr_ralphjr*, send me your email address.

I will send an email to everyone tomorrow afternoon regarding your orders. Thanks to all that participated.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*If you don't have a problem with it*

I guess starting next week I will start posting deals, then a few days later someone else will and then someone else, and before you know it there will be a ton of ads with links to their deals of the week. Before long the entire board will be one big ad. I would suggest a new bulletin board of deals of the week, they can then place it under the boating board.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Solaris Rod*

Put me down for a 12' spinning rod if it's not too late. 

What reel would you guys suggest for this rod? 

Anyone live in the Chapel Hill, NC area want to share shipping cost.

(Wrong Way Your mailbox is full and won't take a message.)


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

mapcaster, it is not too late to add you. Try PMing me your email address again. I didn't know my PM box was full but it should work now. Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What's the big deal? Wrong Way found a great deal and wanted to share it with everyone. It's not like he's selling the solaris' from his own stock. Smoothbore54 was right about the shipping. There is an oversized package charge for most fishing rods that are over 5' long. I had a chance to meet wrong way and was glad to meet him. If you had a problem with this, you should have pm'd Wrong Way or the moderator instead of making this public.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Oh boy...this is a sticky one.

Here's the policy: it's okay to sell personal stuff or trade gear around, but commercial sales are expressly forbidden. Now, I think Wrong Way was probably just trying to be nice and offer a deal to some folks on here but 1) I would have appreciated an e-mail OK'ing this before it went up to avoid any problems and 2) this is really a grey area about whether it's a commercial sale or not.

On the one hand, I appreciate that you're trying to do something nice for everyone and let people get ahold of the rod almost at cost. On the other hand, baran has a point: I could see lots of people selling a few items near cost to drum up business.

Man I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't in this one. Half the e-mails I'm getting are that I'm allowing the commercial rule to be broken and that I'm a hypocrite if I say this kind of this is alright, the other half are that I should open it wide up to this sort of thing and run the risk of getting tons of commercial posts.

Haven't made my mind up. Guess I'll give it some more thought, but in the future, if anyone wants to do a group buy like this, drop me an e-mail first so we can make sure everything is kosher.

And by the way, I threw Hat's Solaris this weekend. Nice rod. Loaded beautifully.

I think I may have a solution, but let's hear some other opinions. Folks?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Personally, I think that Baran is a tackle dealer with his panties in a bunch at the idea that there might be a sales venue that he can't access. To me, this opportunity is exactly what a community of fishermen should be able to engage in-- it's the kind of thing a "real" as opposed to virtual community would cobble together if we all met someplace, so why not allow it to happen at our "virtual" home.

The way I see this, Flea, the criteria should be that to post this sort of deal the poster must be a "regular" of the site (say, more than 6 months membership and 250 posts), a supporter of the site, must clear the posts on an individual basis, and must not be associated with a tackle shop/dealer. On my site the way we handle these issues is to have a "Mall" forum in which ALL discussions of the industry, other websites, purveyors, etc. are to be conducted. If we run into a situation like this one, we apply the above criteria to the matter and if it passes, we let it fly. An added benefit would be that the forum could become a knowledgebase for reveiws of dealers, shops, products, etc. I'm sure the folks at Angler's wouldn't like that


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i think this group buy is a great idea, as long as the person posting it is not making anything off of it, then it wouldn't be a commercial deal, just somebody seeing if some of his friends wanted to get in on this good deal he found. Thats the way I interpreted wrong way's offer. I don't know what baran's problem is but if i wasn't a poor college student I would have gotten in on this deal myself. You don't see emanuel offering tackle deals even though he does work in a tackle shop. I think the best thing is that if anybody found any more of these deals they tell sand flea about and he just makes sure they're not a commercial person spamming the site.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

sand flea, I didn't know a group buy thread would of cause this much commotion and rage. If it's causing that much of a problem and if it would help alleviate the problem, you can remove this thread. I am not a reseller either if that's the underlying issue here. I felt that this like other threads that I have browsed through had deals regarding great prices and I wanted to share it. A month ago there was a post with the Ocean Master rods at BPS. It was a similar post regarding a great price and many forum members flocked to purchase these rods. Whether that classified as a commercial ad or not, I don't know. It did allow many member to get a great deal and spread knowledge regarding gear/tackle however BPS was also one of the beneficiary of the post. I do agree that this is a grey area if someone mentions a commercial website in their posts but in the future I will contact you before posting a group buy.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So you're not a tackle dealer? If not, and if you're not using this to drum up business for you or an employer, then it's cool.

And I'm not ticked or anything. Heck, I might want a 12-footer . Hat's was pretty sweet. I have no plans to remove the thread. I just wanted everyone to weigh in so we could talk this out as a group.

I'm sure you understand that I've had lots of people try to scam free advertising for themselves on here and I try my best to weed it out. That doesn't mean I'm trying to bust the chops of anyone who's just trying to spread around a good deal to fellow anglers.

To those who are tackle dealers, let me float an idea. Would any of you be interested in a forum just for selling stuff? $20 a month would allow you to post any weekly/monthly/whatever specials you want to sell to the thousands of fishermen that come through this site. Everyone else could use that board for selling personal gear, and the retailers would have all their messages made sticky so they stay at the top.

The tackle retailers would get dirt cheap advertising, and would help defray the costs of the site. And the users might get better deals than the general public.

Would any retailers/tackle dealers be interested?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

He is definitely not a tackle shop dealer. Met him last week at the PLO cleanup. He may look a little funny but just a regular fishing guy J/K. I like that idea flea because there are some dealers out there that would probably get good business if you started a forum for them.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Thanks sand flea for your understanding. For those who met me at the PLO cleanup, I'm pretty sure you can assure everyone that I'm just your average fisherman that gets skunked every now and then like the best of them. I don't own a tackle shop and don't sell fishing gear/tackle. Fishing is a great hobby for me but cost wise it can add up and a deal like this I felt was worth sharing. 

The idea of having a gear/tackle board is great. It would help those looking to save money a source for info. 

As for this group deal on the Okuma Solaris rods, it's coming to an end *today*. I'm just waiting for a few members to reply to me so I can send out confirmation emails before the holiday shipping traffic delays our orders. Please respond by *3pm EST with your email* to be included. Thanks for those making this possible and sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I have sent confirmation emails out to those individuals that participated in this group buy. 

For those from MD who have not received email confirmations, I am still missing Hat's, Master Caster's and mr_ralphjr's email addresses. You all have opted to ship it to Anthony but I will require all of your email addresses for this to work out. If anyone of you has their email addresses on hand, please PM me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Wrong Way, your pm box is full


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Try PMing me now Anthony.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Mo has a special buy, sell, trade forum* he calls "The Beachcombers Billboard"

I think all posts have to be approved , before they go up.

It seems to work out just fine.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

This place has great prices on the Solaris, and quoted me only $8.95 for shipping. 

http://www.bigtackle.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=56


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*A little off th subject*

And I think its been suggested before, but I think a Tackle forum where we could give product reviews, discuss new stuff we bought(cuz we all buy new stuff ) etc would be a good addition. Food fer thought.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Surfslinger, you can't beat all the prices but I think we've got a pretty organized group buy right now. I think it's worth the extra $1 or 2 for many of us to stick to the group buy. Shipping doesn't seem to be that accurate on the site you linked to though. It only costed me $3 more dollars to ship 10 rods instead of 1 using their estimates. If that's true, that's amazing rates.

*MC and mr_ralphjr, if you're out there and not fishing or sleeping, please respond with your email addresses*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Wrong Way,*

When you hear from MC and Pops let us know. I would think they are part of our bulk order....Tightlines


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Hat, I got a reply from MC and his dad and him will be sharing shipping cost.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Hey guys, for those of you who haven't checked your emails regarding the group purchase, please do and respond ASAP. Thanks


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Done as of 4 pm today. Everyone else??


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Payment done,*

how about everyone else?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I did mine before I left work.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

Done from work here too.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Only two left guys. Sand Flea and Master Caster. Let's all cheer them on guys!!  

If you guys haven't received your invoice yet, let me know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sandflea*

Man I hope he did it before he headed to VB. I am sure he did, he will get on while he is down there and see it for sure and once mastercaster gets on I am sure he will too. Hey wrongway if it all gets paid for in the next couple days is it still looking like we will get the rods before the hollidays?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

FLF, which holidays are you referring to? Gobble gobble or Ho-Ho-Ho?? There's no way we'll get the rods by Thanksgiving. If we get all the payments in by tomorrow, the rods might be shipped out to us sometime later next week. This is what I'm hoping for but will have to wait and see like the rest of us.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh definitely not gobble gobble. I really didn't pay attention on how long it would take to get the rods because all I saw was the good deal and decided to get a few. The reason I ask is becauseI got a few weeks off before christmas and was wanting to try my new rods out.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Come on guys,*

check in and let us know your paid up. I'm sure we would all like to get our toys next week. ....Tightlines


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Come on guys,*



Hat80 said:


> *check in and let us know your paid up. I'm sure we would all like to get our toys next week. ....Tightlines *


Hat, that's very possible but there's 2 more invoices that needs to be paid. I just sent out an email to everyone. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm with you Baran. Besides, what are the savings we're talking about? 10 bucks or less? What if the rods are damaged when you get them? For a little extra $ I'll buy from my local stores. Just my .02.....


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Fordcrew, there's always positives and negatives from buying online and having them shipped to your location. Although $10 might not seem a lot, it's the best deal I could find. Not many stores around this area carries Solaris surf rods either so it's tough to find a bargain. As for damages, shipping insurance will cover that. If your local stores sell Solaris rods at competitive prices, more power to you. It's just not an option for all of us.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

fordcrew just because you don't want to get in the deal doesn't mean it isn't attractive to others


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Let's get the facts straight*

I do not own a retail store. I started to sell online this year after learning that a relative was able to get me in touch with a wholesaler. I'm now a power seller on ebay. When I mentioned that I could get deals for members here, there were a few retailers who added to the post with links to their stores and took offense to the listing, and before you knew it, there was a member being asked to nolonger participate with the board. While I am unsure if I am willing to pay to advertise, (I only sell so that I can get my gear for free, and make a modest profit on what I sell.) If you Saw the bass barn site I'm sure you'll understand,The site is one big ad. I think that there has to be a line drawn in the sand as to what is allowed and what isn't. I also can't believe that someone would spend an enourmous amount of time organizing a large rod purchase without somehow receiving something back in return. If that is the actual truth, then you need to be cannonized.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Saint Wrong Way or*

the wrong way saint?

Anyone have John Paul's number?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

It's Thanksgiving guys so I don't want this bashing to continue. Just to set the facts straight, the reason this group deal was organized was that I found a great price on these rods but the person selling them cannot simply order just 2-3 rods from his distributor. There was an order minimal that the distributor had (5-6 or more rods) so I asked those on the boards if they were interested in these prices. An over whelming number of people joined in and we had a great turnout. The seller decided to take off a few bucks from my shipping cost but that was out of my control. Should I have declined?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*NO!*

I think we should just drop it. No need to get our undies in a bunch. Flea will hopefully start the new forum and everyone can choose what deals they are looking for. Oh by the way .....Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

Rugger said it best in his post.

Posts like this can be entirely appropriate if managed properly. 

Gear acquisition is definitely a big part of what many of us enjoy, and P&S could be a great forum for sharing our experiences and obtaining the benefits of access to hard-to-find gear or special pricing.

I'm sure we all agree we don't want to see this site over-commercialized, so I think something along the lines of "Rugger's Protocols" would go a long way toward keeping P&S aligned with it's fundamental mission.

I also agree with cdog and the others advocating for a Gear forum. Reviews (of gear, tackle shops, online sites), special deals (either individual or commercial) should be the primary focus. I've even offered to moderate the forum.

I'm not sure that sticky ads would be desirable though; too many could make the forum unusable (screen real estate). I do agree with payable commercial posts. Any intelligent tackle dealer could see the benefit of introducing their operation to a large, gear-hungry community and should be more than willing to compensate that community for such access. Commericial posts should definitely be limited to special offers to the P&S community - that's the real sign of community membership, and after all that's what we're all here for; dealers must respect that. Some of Rugger's Protocols should apply to commercial posts as well - site Sponsorship, etc, and I would also recommend a limit to how many posts one dealer could make per week and month.

Clear rules and care not to give any impression of making exceptions.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Yeah, what 40acres said!*

(Actually that was me; just logged in wrong).

heh heh


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Aero*

(And yes, Aero, I am posting on Thanksgiving, dang it!)


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

As a newbie to the board and to east coast fishing, I appriciate what wrong way did here and look forward to the gear forum in the future. I have been reading and looking on the web for a few weeks trying to decide what rod to get. The solaris was on my short list and when I saw several experianced surf fisherman jump at the deal it helped me make the choice. And being on a budget, every dollar helps.

With the new forum, more deals should come our way and dealers like Baran may have a new market. Sound like a win/win to me.

But in the end this is about that heart pounding feeling as a fish takes it's first run and you feel it's power and then........


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The Solaris rods are an excellent bang for the bucks at any price. At $68 each they are a good deal. If I didn’t already have two, I’d order a pair for myself. I can’t see any difference between sharing knowledge and sharing resources. We should thank WRONG WAY for thinking about P&S and saving people money.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Well Said James!


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Wheew, I'm glad thats over.
I had a free 10' Solaris surf CASTING rod sent to be by one of the big wheels at Okuma. As far as I know it is the only casting model out on the beach .Ive been using it for about a month now.I like it so much that I think I will buy another. The only draw back is that they are not available to the public yet.Every one that sees it want one, and they are upset because they can't get one.I just tell the to have a little pacients.
You guys will be pleased with your new rods.They are awsome for the price.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

For all those who participated, I hope you got the good news that your order was shipped out with tracking information. Cheers


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

Correction. As of a couple days ago the casting models are available.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Has everyone received their rods? I received mine yesterday and they are great. They were well worth the wait. I just wanted to follow up to see if everything went as planned.


----------

